# Philosophy zombie has passed away.



## AN/ALR56 (May 12, 2016)

@Ronald Raygun confirmed on discord.
Gonna move this thread to off topic if confirmed.
Rest in peace.


----------



## SP 199 (May 12, 2016)

@Ronald Raygun This nigga spreading lies bout you fam


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 12, 2016)

Bones said:


> @Ronald Raygun This nigga spreading lies bout you fam


I know it's hard,but until someone confirms it's fake,we must let her go


----------



## SP 199 (May 12, 2016)

She's a chink anyway so she isn't a real person who cares


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (May 12, 2016)

I think a poll is a bit... uncouth


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 12, 2016)

Ronald Raygun said:


> I think a poll is a bit... uncouth


Okay Ronald you making me fucking nervous,is this real or fake.
Please tell me it's fake


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (May 12, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Okay Ronald you making me fucking nervous,is this real or fake.
> Please tell me it's fake


Don't know how to tell you man, it's NOT fake.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 12, 2016)

Ronald Raygun said:


> Don't know how to tell you man, it's NOT fake.


This...
Jesus man okay,sorry I'm made this,I couldn't believe it,and I still can't 
I'm gonna delete this thread


----------



## wagglyplacebo (May 12, 2016)

I thought that everyone should know this information rest in peace philly Z


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 12, 2016)

I never thought this was real.
Rest in peace Philly,you did not deserve this.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 12, 2016)

This is the last thing she did on the farms before dying:


----------



## Chicken Dippers (May 12, 2016)

quite an ironic final post, given people's reactions. RIP


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 12, 2016)

wagglyplacebo said:


> I thought that everyone should know this information rest in peace philly Z


Can you delete the poll?
I made because I thought it was a ruse cruise and sadly it isn't.


----------



## Lipitor (May 12, 2016)

I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (May 12, 2016)

Rip in pieces, PZ. I'll some day get over 10,000 positive ratings in your memory...and then totally forget why I was trying to get to that number.


----------



## ATM (May 12, 2016)

_"Those people"_


----------



## Chicken Dippers (May 12, 2016)

why would her sister lie to us?


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 12, 2016)

Chicken Dippers said:


> why would her sister lie to us?


Doesn't make any sense, pzombie is addicted to kiwi farms


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 12, 2016)

All of China will mourn her death because all billion of them know each other


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (May 12, 2016)

atm said:


> A prompt response.



See. I told you asians can only be harmed by magic and elemental damage.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (May 12, 2016)

She's been dead the whole time, you retards


She's Philosophy *Zombie*


----------



## John Daker (May 12, 2016)

Press  to pay respects to PZombie


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 12, 2016)

well she has no choice to die now we've already felt bad for her otherwise we won't feel bad again when she does croak


----------



## ATM (May 12, 2016)

This one is just a lil bonus.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 12, 2016)

Does this mean I won't get my laundry cleaned on time?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 12, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Does this mean I won't get my laundry cleaned on time?



nah you'll get it on time, it's just gonna reek of fish sauce. as usual.


----------



## AnOminous (May 12, 2016)

Again?  

I crie evrytiem.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (May 12, 2016)

atm said:


> A prompt response.


>she gave out my tumblr to a bunch of people she talks to online
wew lad


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 12, 2016)

guess those chinese slave shop factories were worse than we thought. Rest in peace, you're eating dogs with the greats now


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 12, 2016)

Can't believe I fell for this


----------



## Watcher (May 12, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Can't believe I fell for this


One thing you should be aware of is to never trust "XX is dead" unless their actual name is revealed and there's an obituary.

A good example is Smokedaddy died a while back and Null released his name and his obituary and everything.


----------



## Lipitor (May 12, 2016)

A Philosophy Zombie  wuz walkin2 skewl wit her
bf n they were crossin da rode.
she sed "bbz will u luv me 4ever"
he sed "NOOOO...."
PZ cryed N ran accros da rode
b4 da green man came on the sine.
By was cryin and went to pic up
her body.
She was ded.
he whsipered to her corpse
"I ment 2 sey I will luv u FIVE-
ever....."
(Dat mean he luve her moar dan 4evr..)
Like dis if U cri everytiem


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 12, 2016)

There is only one proper way to honor her.

Bring back Edgeville.


----------



## HG 400 (May 12, 2016)

atm said:


> _"Those people"_



So basically @Ronald Raygun was just fishing for attention again and it backfired on him.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 12, 2016)

Will aliens find Philly Z's corpse once we're all dead and venerate it as a tiny goddess?


----------



## Coldgrip (May 12, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Can't believe I fell for this


The only way to save face now is to kill her.


----------



## Bogs (May 12, 2016)

I've heard this is a traditional funeral song in China


----------



## Cosmos (May 12, 2016)




----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Count groudon (May 12, 2016)

I wish I could say she's in a better place, but as we all know the Chinese do not have souls and therefore cannot get into heaven.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 12, 2016)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 12, 2016)

SEND HELL MONEY


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 13, 2016)

I've actually got a load of chinese afterlife cash, but PZ isn't getting a penny of it.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (May 13, 2016)

Rest in peace @Philosophy Zombie, my friend. You are probably in a really good place now. You have transcended us. We'll all miss you, my friend.


----------



## XH 502 (May 13, 2016)

Now that she's dead let us reflect on @Philosophy Zombie 's greatest achievement



Spoiler: Behold


----------



## Coldgrip (May 13, 2016)

I Just Want to See Attachments said:


> Now that she's dead let us reflect on @Philosophy Zombie 's greatest achievement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now I'm glad the world is rid of her strand of autism.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (May 13, 2016)

How philly Z's mind looks like.


----------



## DZ 305 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Coldgrip (May 13, 2016)

wagglyplacebo said:


> How philly Z's mind looks like.


Nah, too many 'L's in it.


----------



## Tookie (May 13, 2016)

rest in pieces
tahaaa, that was a little gamer pun, its like "rest in peace" only it has "pieces" instead of "peace" like when youre gibbing some noobz in CoD


----------



## AnOminous (May 13, 2016)

Let's dig up her body and have an orgy.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 13, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> dig up her body


Don't they normally cremate in Asian cultures?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 13, 2016)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Don't they normally cremate in Asian cultures?



I hope they don't, she was so fat it'll be like a tire fire and wont stop for ages


----------



## Oglooger (May 13, 2016)

I miss Farm Zombie.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (May 13, 2016)

Oglooger said:


> I miss Farm Zombie.


more like ratings farming zombie.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 14, 2016)

Oglooger said:


> I miss Farm Zombie.



He's with RustyBlackford somewhere.....


----------



## RP 520 (May 14, 2016)

So in all seriousness, why did she leave the site?


----------



## Wildchild (May 14, 2016)

King n Yellow said:


> So in all seriousness, why did she leave the site?



She died.


----------



## HG 400 (May 14, 2016)

Wildchild said:


> She died.



Good.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 14, 2016)

Powerword?


----------



## Wildchild (May 14, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Powerword?



Ling Ling. She told me it.

I found her obituary. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/local/daily/june99/lingdies92.htm


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 14, 2016)

Wildchild said:


> Ling Ling. She told me it.
> 
> I found her obituary.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/local/daily/june99/lingdies92.htm



We need to get pandas to stop posting on our forums


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 14, 2016)

King n Yellow said:


> So in all seriousness, why did she leave the site?


It's possible that she just went on some sort of unannounced vacation and doesn't have wifi on it and will be back within the week
But it's far more likely that she just died from a shitpost overdose
At least she is popular in death


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2016)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Don't they normally cremate in Asian cultures?



I thought they fried in a wok and served it to the next day's customers.  General Tso's Zombie.


----------



## ShavedSheep (May 14, 2016)

now its my turn to step up


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 14, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> now its my turn to step up



how bad of a teenage girl are you?


----------



## ShavedSheep (May 14, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> how bad of a teenage girl are you?


I can be as bad as you want daddy


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 14, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> I can be as bad as you want daddy



TO SAVE THE PRESIDENT?


----------



## VortekPMD (May 14, 2016)

How dead is she? Is she PandaHalo dead or Tupac dead?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 14, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> how bad of a teenage girl are you?



*big


----------



## Coldgrip (May 15, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Powerword?


Wun Fat Ho.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (May 15, 2016)

But seriously though, did Philosophy Zombie actually die?


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (May 15, 2016)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> But seriously though, did Philosophy Zombie actually die?


Don't you find it weird that Philosophy Zombie is in Highschool, and Highschoolers do exams around the start of June?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 15, 2016)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> But seriously though, did Philosophy Zombie actually die?



yes. 

its been like 5 days move the fuck on were all over it


----------



## XH 502 (May 15, 2016)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> But seriously though, did Philosophy Zombie actually die?



It's 2016, people are dying left and right. Bowie, Alan Rickman, Prince, and now Fa Mulan.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 15, 2016)

You were always one to question life in irony to your username. RIP in Reese's Pieces, sweetie.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (May 16, 2016)

Locksnap said:


>



Apparently this is legit. RIP philosophyzombie.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 16, 2016)

In Memoriam, a poem

In her honor, Kiwis built a funeral pyre
We used her body as fuel for the fire
After we lit it, it was something to admire
But then it never went out, like it was made of tire
Things started to look pretty dire
Except for Dyn, which it filled with a sexual desire
Then we all moved on and got bored with the bonfire
Because, i mean, come on nigger

哲學殭屍 2000年至2016年


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 16, 2016)

PZ is still alive you fucking spastics


hood LOLCOW said:


> PZ LIVES


source: this morning

also:


----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 16, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 16, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> PZ is still alive you fucking spastics









She _is_ dead. The sister can't process it yet, it's normal. 

Someone should tell her that denial is part of it but that things will get better and we're there for her when she's ready to move to another step of that grief ladder


----------



## Gun Barrel City Texas (May 16, 2016)

Who do you think will be the next kiwi to kill themselves? 

I bet tk


----------



## Coldgrip (May 16, 2016)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> But seriously though, did Philosophy Zombie actually die?


We can only hope.


----------



## Wildchild (May 16, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> She _is_ dead. The sister can't process it yet, it's normal.
> 
> Someone should tell her that denial is part of it but that things will get better and we're there for her when she's ready to move to another step of that grief ladder



It's hard for people here to accept too, and it seems that plenty of people are in denial.


----------



## Red_Rager (May 16, 2016)

We should all go and commit sudoku in her honor


----------



## XH 502 (May 17, 2016)

I've prepared a musical eulogy appropriate for someone of PhilZ's age group:


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 17, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> PZ is still alive you fucking spastics
> 
> source: this morning
> 
> also:


Is that what she really said? I only wanted her to tell people I was dead because that would make people happy and rejoice and join in arms running down the street dancing because I was dead and that bitch doesn't want people to be happy at all she's a lolcow.


----------



## CatParty (May 17, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Is that what she really said? I only wanted her to tell people I was dead because that would make people happy and rejoice and join in arms running down the street dancing because I was dead and that bitch doesn't want people to be happy at all she's a lolcow.




stop pretending to be your sister


----------



## Smutley (May 17, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Is that what she really said? I only wanted her to tell people I was dead because that would make people happy and rejoice and join in arms running down the street dancing because I was dead and that bitch doesn't want people to be happy at all she's a lolcow.



We know you are really PZ's sister.  Sharing accounts and impersonating members is frowned upon behavior you should make your own account.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 17, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Is that what she really said? I only wanted her to tell people I was dead because that would make people happy and rejoice and join in arms running down the street dancing because I was dead and that bitch doesn't want people to be happy at all she's a lolcow.



Your sister is dead and its disgusting that you are pretending to be her. You should be ashamed.


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (May 17, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Is that what she really said? I only wanted her to tell people I was dead because that would make people happy and rejoice and join in arms running down the street dancing because I was dead and that bitch doesn't want people to be happy at all she's a lolcow.


i knew that craigslist black magic book i bought would come in handy

i spent like 3 days casting that shit to bring you back so you owe me like 5 cans of glue to replenish my conscious-altering magic stash. get the good shit too


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 17, 2016)

Smutley said:


> We know you are really PZ's sister.  Sharing accounts and impersonating members is frowned upon behavior you should make your own account.




 
like this??? sorry i am not really familiar with forums and only use tumblr


----------



## ShavedSheep (May 17, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> View attachment 94938
> like this??? sorry i am not really familiar with forums and only use tumblr


shirley will you go out with me


----------



## XH 502 (May 17, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Is that what she really said? I only wanted her to tell people I was dead because that would make people happy and rejoice and join in arms running down the street dancing because I was dead and that bitch doesn't want people to be happy at all she's a lolcow.


----------



## nad7155 (May 17, 2016)

hm yeah


----------

